# EchoStar’s Slingloaded 922 wins CNET’s ‘Best of CES’ award - Press Release



## Jason Nipp

*EchoStar's Slingloaded 922 wins CNET's 'Best of CES' Award for hottest home video product at 2009 International Consumer Electronics Show*

Attention editors: 

EchoStar Technologies L.L.C. and Sling Media, subsidiaries of EchoStar Corporation, announced today that they won a "Best of CES" award from the editors of CNET (www.CNET.com) for the EchoStar SlingLoaded™ 922 HD DVR, the world's first high definition digital video recorder that incorporates Sling Media's patented placeshifting technology. 

CNET, in cooperation with the Consumer Electronics Association, selected the EchoStar 922 SlingLoaded set-top box out of hundreds of entries from CES during a live CNET announcement in Las Vegas. The EchoStar 922 won in the home video category, besting the other finalists Panasonic and LG. Only 10 products were given the exclusive "Best of CES" recognition.

The EchoStar 922 is an entertainment centerpiece combining the best of video and IP technologies into a capacitive-touch set-top box. By integrating Sling Media's Slingbox technology, the EchoStar 922 lets TV aficionados watch and control their favorite TV shows and sporting events from anywhere in the world via a broadband Internet connection on their laptop or mobile phone. Accessing multiple video sources, viewers will never run out of shows to watch. The EchoStar 922 features a massive 1 terabyte hard drive for up to 1,000 hours of storage and supports external hard drives. 

The EchoStar 922 is a revolutionary departure from the traditional cable or satellite set-top box. Its touchpad remote control, which eliminates half the buttons of a standard remote control, gives users cursor-like navigation on their TV screen. With a slide of the thumb, viewers experience scroll-over activation of widget-like tiles and pop-up menus, all selectable by an underside index finger trigger. 

The new user interface goes beyond traditional text-based user interfaces by using movie poster graphics, tiles or widget-based menus, and cursor-type navigation for a powerful yet simplified user experience that is highly adaptable to future applications. 

EchoStar will deliver the EchoStar 922 to its first operator, DISH Network, in spring 2009 as the HD DuoDVR™ SlingLoaded™ ViP® 922, furnishing satellite TV customers with a break-through TV experience.

Selected by CNET's unbiased expert editors, winners are recognized as having the hottest products in their respective technology categories for their unmatched innovation and creativity, and their ability to excite consumers and help them explore a world gone digital. CNET editors reviewed hundreds of entries, as well as scoured the 2009 International CES show floor for products to consider for the prestigious award. 

The ten categories include car tech; cell phones and smart phones; computers and hardware; digital photo and video; gaming; GPS; home audio; home video; MP3 and portable video players; and televisions. A video of the winners and finalists showcasing their technologies can be found at http://www.cnet.com/ces.

For images of the 922 and its award winning remote control and user interface, please visit: http://www.slingmedia.com/go/press-downloads.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Discussion can be found here.


----------

